# error not allowed to use forum



## topcat1 (17 Aug 2011)

i keep getting said message when i try to open various sections on the forums


----------



## Shaun (17 Aug 2011)

Scroll to the bottom left - click the link Delete My Cookies - log back in - and let me know if that cures it?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ttcycle (17 Aug 2011)

Quick shut the door, it's Dave, don't let him in!


----------



## topcat1 (18 Aug 2011)

worked a treat thanks




hello Grace, have you been out on the bike lately?


----------



## ttcycle (18 Aug 2011)

Yeah out a bit more these days, no long mileage though!


----------

